# Insoiron 530 will not turn on orange light only



## descant (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a dell Inspiron 530. From new it has intermittently not started. 
What should happen is press the start button and the light stays momentarily orange with a loudish noise and then turns blue and the computer starts. About every 4th or 5th time I press the start button and the light stays orange and the computer will not start.
The only way out is to hold down button until it switches off and wait, then press again, at which point it starts normally. This is happening more frequently and today I had to repeat the operation 3 times before it started. I'm worried that one day nothing will work. 
Does anyone know the solution please.
Any help would be great


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

No offense, but once you knew it was a reoccurring issue, you should have contacted Dell. If it still under warranty, contact them for assistance.

Otherwise, it is likely a hardware issue. First thought would be the power supply, but also possibly the motherboard.


----------



## descant (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello
there speaks a man who has never tried to contact Dell, each time up to an hour on the phone to India speaking to someone who knows less about computers than I do. Having made several of these calls to sort out another problem when I first had the computer and in the end having to sort it out myself I resolved never to speak to them again!!!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't blame you, but you don't have much choice for hardware issues when it is under warranty. Even if you troubleshoot and isolate the problem, Dell support will still require you to do the process over until they decide what is wrong.

Unless of course you just plan on fixing it out of pocket.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Solid Amber is usually but not always a power supply on a Dell you can test with a digital voltmeter when it does not start> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html

Most of the time I would just swap in a spare psu to test with.


----------

